# URGENT HELP regarding CPT code needed



## Girlzsmom66 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm hoping someone in the OB/GYN coding world can help me code a Hysteroscopy, Removal of Retained POC

Thanks!!!


----------



## tracylc10 (Nov 30, 2016)

If they just did a hysteroscopy and D&C then I would think that you could code 58558.


----------



## Girlzsmom66 (Dec 1, 2016)

tracylc10 said:


> If they just did a hysteroscopy and D&C then I would think that you could code 58558.




58558 only because it is a surgical procedure???

Not 58559???


----------



## KPriceAZ08 (Dec 1, 2016)

*hysteroscopy, removal of retained products*

I could help if I had a clearer picture of what you're dealing with.  
Did the patient have an incomplete spontaneous abortion - or a missed abortion?  Did she previously deliver and now presenting with vaginal/uterine bleeding?   Was pathology done on the specimen?  and was it determined that it was POC?  Is this outpatient hospital?  

Kristen Price COC, CPC
OB/Gyn


----------



## Girlzsmom66 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Now appears this will be a diagnostic hscope...Yes?*

I called patient discuss test results.
1) Biparental karyotypes are normal
2) ......genetic carrier screen demonstrates that she is a CF carrier
3) Her endometrial biopsy did not demonstrate endometritis or retained placenta.
Recommendations:
1) Patient's partner will need to have Horizon/Natera done. This can be done when they come to town for her hysteroscopy on 12/28.
2) I reassured her that her hysteroscopy is still necessary. the lesion on the posterior is wall is significant enough to warrant direct visualization for
biopsy and excison. I informed her that it is possible that a blind endometrial biopsy did not capture the tissue sufficiently to render a diagnosis.
Her questions were answered.

She had a sonohysterogram with emb which resulted in the above note.

Thank you!!!


----------



## tracylc10 (Dec 1, 2016)

Girlzsmom66 said:


> I called patient discuss test results.
> 1) Biparental karyotypes are normal
> 2) ......genetic carrier screen demonstrates that she is a CF carrier
> 3) Her endometrial biopsy did not demonstrate endometritis or retained placenta.
> ...



So if they do the Hysteroscopy only(no bx) you would code 58555, if they do a bx/excision/D&C then you would code 58558.


----------



## Girlzsmom66 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## KPriceAZ08 (Dec 1, 2016)

If the provider did a sonohysterogram with emb - look at CPT 58340.  EMB CPT = 58100.

Happy day - 
Kristen


----------

